# 2011 1.8 now has a cricket on the right side.



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Try removing the hubcaps and seeing if the noise goes away. I had one that I could hear with the window down. I switched it to the other side and I don't know if there's something about how they fit on the wheels but I can't hear it anymore. There was another person who reported a wheel cover noise and his dealership replaced them under warranty.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> Try removing the hubcaps and seeing if the noise goes away. I had one that I could hear with the window down. I switched it to the other side and I don't know if there's something about how they fit on the wheels but I can't hear it anymore. There was another person who reported a wheel cover noise and his dealership replaced them under warranty.


Thanks I totally forgot about that happening, I thought it was a clicking sound though? I'm definitely doing this tonight. Thanks man.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Thanks I totally forgot about that happening, I thought it was a clicking sound though? I'm definitely doing this tonight. Thanks man.


I don't usually drive with the windows open. If anything, just the moonroof. However, one day last week, when it was a LITTLE cooler, I had the windows open and I heard something too on the passenger side. Not exactly sure what it sounded like because I am NOT looking for any problems, but if I had to guess, I would say it sounded like a ticking/clicking noise. I HATE to bring the car to the dealer for anything. Anyway, I could hear the noise the best when I was driving next to something like a wall or an underpass. I could not hear it if I was stopped and revving the engine.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I don't usually drive with the windows open. If anything, just the moonroof. However, one day last week, when it was a LITTLE cooler, I had the windows open and I heard something too on the passenger side. Not exactly sure what it sounded like because I am NOT looking for any problems, but if I had to guess, I would say it sounded like a ticking/clicking noise. I HATE to bring the car to the dealer for anything. Anyway, I could hear the noise the best when I was driving next to something like a wall or an underpass. I could not hear it if I was stopped and revving the engine.


Ya i can only hear it when im next to something as well, Though you have a 1.4 LTZ. So if we are hearing the same thing, It wouldn't be the hubcaps because you don't have any lol. Anyway I removed ALL of my hubcaps off today and I will drive it for a week like this to see if I hear the sound again.

Oh I did notice that one of my hubcaps is broken. Theres a rim around the inside part, It's kind of like a gasket, One of my gaskets are broken and starting to fall off... nice! I'm going to try and make the dealer replace it.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Ya i can only hear it when im next to something as well, Though you have a 1.4 LTZ. So if we are hearing the same thing, It wouldn't be the hubcaps because you don't have any lol. Anyway I removed ALL of my hubcaps off today and I will drive it for a week like this to see if I hear the sound again.
> 
> Oh I did notice that one of my hubcaps is broken. Theres a rim around the inside part, It's kind of like a gasket, One of my gaskets are broken and starting to fall off... nice! I'm going to try and make the dealer replace it.


I'm so glad I was able to find this topic again! The other night, while returning home from the ER, I remembered this topic and the noise you were talking about. It was 3:30 AM- not a car on I-95, and I was going over a new bridge. So, I go in the right lane, opened the window and listened for the noise. It IS definitely there. It's not the wheels. It sounds like cars did YEARS ago when you used a LOW octane gas and you car would make a PINGING noise when the engine was under load like going up a hill. It makes the noise when stepping on the gas? When I took my foot OFF the gas, the noise stopped. When I stepped on the gas, the pinging noise returned. I have NO clue what it is, but it is there. Anyone else hear this pinging/ticking noise?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

So my squeeking is back, now it's on both sides. I'm starting to think my squeeking has to do with tire pressure dropping and the tire wall is rubbing against the hubcap.

I wonder if there is some sort of lube i could put around the inside of my hubcaps that wont cause any damage to the rim/wheel.


----------

